
You Don't Need JQuery - camsong
https://github.com/oneuijs/You-Dont-Need-jQuery
======
AjithAntony
Looks great, maybe wrap all that up into a library to be a little less
verbose.

~~~
lostmsu
Yeah, then call it 'Almost jQuery 100500'

------
audis
If you wrap this in one library then it becomes some kind of lite version of
jQuery, I checked some of those examples and I can say that I prefer using one
liner that 5+ liners :), but good work

